# Minimum Powertrain Loss



## iplay1515 (Oct 2, 2013)

Is a single cog belt reduction from motor to axle the most efficient method of transferring power to the wheels?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

iplay1515 said:


> Is a single cog belt reduction from motor to axle the most efficient method of transferring power to the wheels?


It's not really possible to make a generalization like this. Some types of toothed belt are more efficient than some types of gears and vice versa (not to mention chain drives...).

Any right-angle direction transformation incurs a more significant penalty as far as efficiency goes, however, with the general trend from least efficient to most efficient being worm < hypoid bevel < straight bevel.


----------

